# Are you all legal???



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi.
Just had a thought (not very often) How come you are all allowed to bring loads of food to the continent?. It is illegal to take food if flying into another country, just thought it strange.
Tuk-tuk :? :? :? :lol:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

What authority are you relying on to say it is illegal to bring food to Europe when flying?

Some dairy products were banned in the days of CJD but that was a long time ago.

Travelling to Australia is a different kettle of fish - they check very thoroughly to keep foreign muck out.

Gordon


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It all depends which country you're entering, from where and exactly what "food" items you are bringing in.

Pretty low key EU to EU


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many countries- including UK- prohibit imports of food stuff from other countries. This is usually to prevent the spread of disease or because they are considered to have been sourced illegally or cruelly ( eg bush meat).

How many return to UK with eggs, potatoes, honey etc bought in -say Gibralter or Switzerland ?

SEE HERE

I can remember, not so long ago, when the foot and mouth regulations were on, diligently binning all our milk and butter before we boarded the boat at Dover and driving over a really pathetic wet sack which was supposed to prevent us taking the virus to Europe.

G


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

tonyt said:


> It all depends which country you're entering, from where and exactly what "food" items you are bringing in.
> 
> Pretty low key EU to EU


A woman from uk had a packet of butter took off her at Alicante airport. I do`nt know the law, I just thought it a bit strange, but this is Spain.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tuk-tuk said:


> A woman from uk had a packet of butter took off her at Alicante airport. I do`nt know the law, I just thought it a bit strange, but this is Spain.


More likely the official had run out, and couldn't be bothered to go to the shops! :lol:

Am I joking?

I wonder. 

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I can't see many food items being on a prohibited list in a free trade area.

There's enough lorries trundling all across Europe carrying all sorts of produce to all EU countries.

Anyway most of the foodstuffs we take across the channel most likely originated there anyway!


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

I was thoroughly checked by UK customs when last visiting UK
in the late 1970th. Their reason was : rabies

Is it still interdicted to bring food like sausages or ham along ?

Jan


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We've been flying down to Durban once a year for the last 10 years, usually on BA. For the first time ever coming back time a few weeks ago, they made a cabin announcement that bringing meat products into the UK is strictly forbidden. If you have some and declare it, it will be confiscated. If you have some, don't declare it and are searched at customs, you WILL be prosecuted. Never said it before. 8O


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well , was full of unrest now 

searched the web , and found this :

http://importdetails.defra.gov.uk/Default.aspx?Location=None&Module=IDDSearch

so i`m safe when bringing fine german sausage along  

regards 
Jan


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Spain 
Category : Milk/Dairy products 
Products in Category : Butter , Cheese , Concentrated milk , Cottage cheese , Cream , Dried milk , Ghee , Khoya , Milk , Mithai (milk based) , Other dairy products , Paneer , Yoghurt 
Import Rule : No restrictions apply 


Like I said "this is Spain". Say no more.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

shingi said:


> We've been flying down to Durban once a year for the last 10 years, usually on BA. For the first time ever coming back time a few weeks ago, they made a cabin announcement that bringing meat products into the UK is strictly forbidden. If you have some and declare it, it will be confiscated. If you have some, don't declare it and are searched at customs, you WILL be prosecuted. Never said it before. 8O


So, no more little presents of Kudu biltong!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> So, no more little presents of Kudu biltong!


Interestingly we were always told we couldn't bring biltong into UK but now we live here, it is on sale at our local South African shop.

http://www.tasteofsouthafrica.com/

if you've not brought sufficient back !

I think they're trying to keep bush meat out.

G


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Every time I fly to the states they ask if I am carry any foodstuffs?
I always reply Tea Bags..
You Brits and your tea!!! On you go. Thats it.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Having spent so long abroad last year there is little I would want to bring out of the UK to Europe next time anyway. Well little fresh stuff or meats. Maybe some Bacon, Lemon Tea and thats about it. I dream of French markets, supermarkets, boulongaires, boucheries etc etc etc. Don't get me started on French Cheese. I had to drive a 40 mile round trip today to get some proper French cheese made with raw milk. 

Its a bit like going for a tasting session at Moet et Chandon and asking for a lager!

Ive given up on Bread. Its official. All the bread in this country is pants.

The nicest bread I ever had however was in fact in Germany not France.

Our cupboards and fridge will be pretty much bare next time at Dover.

Sorry gone a bit off topic


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Dos anyone know what the situation is about taking things into Denmark?

I recall from the news back in May that they had outlawed things such as Marmite and cereals containing such additives as vitamins and folic acid;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-13536479

but have heard nothing since then....... :?

There are lots of links to the same story from the Guardian, Sky News, Daily Mail and so on, but the only rider I can find is that the Danish authorities say that no-one has ever applied for approval to take such things into Denmark so they are not approved or banned...... (sounds like typical Government fudging :roll: )

Has anyone heard anymore?

I am sure I would be VERY illegal if we went there - we carry loads of Marmite and cereals.........  8O :lol:

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

BarryD ,

I thought you were on a diet that excluded cheese?

German bread is good, homemade bread is better

Aldra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Don't get me started on French Cheese. I had to drive a 40 mile round trip today to get some proper French cheese made with raw milk.
> 
> I


Well if you will live up in the back of beyond ! Selections of cheese in our local cheese shops are wonderful- and that includes French ones and, some excellent British ones. If you buy from supermarkets you'll never sample the amazing selection of British cheese.

I make pretty good bread too- as do our 3 local artisan bakers.

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Penquin said:


> I am sure I would be VERY illegal if we went there - we carry loads of Marmite and cereals.........  8O :lol:


Carrying Marmite should be illegal - at the very least you should be forced to display one of those Hazchem markers.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Stanner said:


> Carrying Marmite should be illegal - at the very least you should be forced to display one of those Hazchem markers.


reading between the lines........

would I perhaps be correct at thinking you might be one of those who are not a Marmite lover ? :?: :?: 

I just get an inkling that you are not very keen on it, which is great as far as I am concerned - it leaves more for us, so the feeling is spreading! :lol: :roll:

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> BarryD ,
> 
> I thought you were on a diet that excluded cheese?
> 
> ...


HA Ha! Yes I am supposed to be but I have worked out that I can afford to have a blow out at weekends. I am going crazy in the Gym now and it seems to be working so I alow myself some real treats one night on a weekend (and maybe a few mid week  )

Four stone lost now, just a couple more to go and I will be so fantastically sexy I wont dare go out!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Four stone lost now, just a couple more to go and I will be so fantastically sexy I wont dare go out!


That's amazing ! Well done you and what about publishing the diet ? How long has it taken you ?

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Four stone lost now, just a couple more to go and I will be so fantastically sexy I wont dare go out!
> ...


Thanks. I broke the back of it on that long tour last summer so since June last year. I just adopted a southern European Diet which consisted of more salads, rice dishes, pasta and lots of chicken. I rationed myself to a good booze up and cheese fest once a week with a smaller event mid week and have just stuck to it.

The little yellow rubber dinghy we bought for fifty quid online was a major contributing factor as I rowed it all over Europe. It nearly killed me on Lake Croix though in Provence (see blog) and I hit the gym when I got back. I dont now feel like I am on a diet but I fear I might have to notch it up a gear to shift the last two stone or so.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Could I interest anyone in a container load of dead bivalves which I currently have en route from Afghanistan ? 
It would have to be delivery in International Waters, I'm afraid.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Interests me, What's a bivalve-when its dead ?

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

aldra said:


> Interests me, What's a bivalve-when its dead ?
> 
> Aldra


The fastest way known to science of losing weight!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Trip to US years ago.
Emptied last of fruit bowl into hand luggage.
Ate all on flight except one apple.
Declared it - 3 customs officers confided for 5 minutes.
Result 'Take the apple and go!'

Don't suppose queue behind me were pleased!

Geoff


----------

